# Here's a strange one for you!



## xanat05 (Aug 16, 2019)

2010 automatic Cruze, had some weird electrical problems recently with lots of money spent trying to diagnose and fix - now car is cranking fine - but not starting in the morning.
left it in the sun all day and starts/runs and drives fine. and subsequent starts are fine. has been suggested by the mechanic theres a problem with the ECU?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd check the fuel pressure. I seem to remember some people having a problem where it took two tries in the morning to bring the pressure up to the point it would run. I don't remember what the fix was.


----------



## xanat05 (Aug 16, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'd check the fuel pressure. I seem to remember some people having a problem where it took two tries in the morning to bring the pressure up to the point it would run. I don't remember what the fix was.


Hmm, are you supposed so hear a fuel pump run/prime once you've turned the key to On (prior to key turn for ignition)

The thing runs fine later on in the day and subsequent starts are fine as well.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

xanat05 said:


> Hmm, are you supposed so hear a fuel pump run/prime once you've turned the key to On (prior to key turn for ignition)
> 
> The thing runs fine later on in the day and subsequent starts are fine as well.


I'm not sure. Try this: when you suspect you're going to have trouble starting the car, turn the key to "on" and let it sit for 20 seconds. Turn it off and repeat. Then try to start it. If it starts every time, that points to loss of fuel pressure and you need multiple tries to bring it up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FYI: Unless you purchased outside of the US and probably overseas, you have a 2011 MY Cruze


----------



## xanat05 (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes! In Australia rebranded as “Holden”


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So did you try what ChevyGuy suggested? If so what happened?


----------

